# T3- the truth



## kicka19 (Jun 11, 2006)

i have been debating throwning T3 into my next cycle, for those of you that have used it have you noticed any long term effect? I am worried that my natural T3 production will not bounce back post cycle.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i have been debating throwning T3 into my next cycle, for those of you that have used it have you noticed any long term effect? I am worried that my natural T3 production will not bounce back post cycle.



I'm fairly sure Frank Zane no longer has a working thyroid because of T3. But, that's a very bad example as the supraphysiological doses he took I'm sure would far, far exceed your dose.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 11, 2006)

There are well documented cases of people having long term problems and other cases where people bounce back fine after prolonged use of thyroid hormones.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 11, 2006)

would clen be the safer bet?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> would clen be the safer bet?



Safe is relative. You can abuse water. But in comparison, if used intelligently, Clen is the way to go, but of course the results aren't nearly as dramatic.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 11, 2006)

T3 has a shorter half life then T4, so in theory the thyroid should "bounce" back faster if you took T3.  

Everybody is different.  Granted long term use will most likely have longer lasting effects and the thyroid may not bounce back completely.  As long as your thyroid levels (T3, T4 and especially TSH) are normal prior to the cycle, in theory you should be able to tolerate low doses of T3 for a short time.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 11, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> would clen be the safer bet?


Not in my opinion. I retract what I said before about frequent T4 dosing. I am using T3 right now at about 40 mcg/day. I've used it various times for up to almost 4 months at a time. After using it this last time, I find that I am always cold at night--this is completely new to me. However, it means nothing without bloodwork. I can't say I haven't been somewhat concerned, though.

Clen is simply no fun. Your workouts will suck.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Clen is simply no fun. Your workouts will suck.



Take it after your workout


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2006)

Pirate-Intolerance to cold or feeling cold is a sign that your thyroid levels are low, but you are correct numbers would help to make sure.  Also hair loss, mood swings, and depression along with being tired are signs the thyroid levels are low.  Believe me when I say, being hypo-thyroid is not fun when all of the side effects of the low thyroid levels kick in.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 12, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Take it after your workout


It doesn't matter. Clen seriously interferes with glycogen metabolism. Plus, it has a long half life. It does help burn fat, though.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 12, 2006)

I have to use T-3 when I do gear. I find my body temp drops to around 96.5 slowing my metabolism way down when on gear. T-3 brings it back to normal. I use it @ .25 mcg e/d when cycling.

Maybe trouble will chime in on this and tell me why this happens.


----------



## ag-guys (Jun 12, 2006)

Abusive T3 research can lead to thyroid problems.  Limiting research times to 30-40 days will fix any possible problems.

AG-Guys
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## ZECH (Jun 15, 2006)

T4 converts into T3 in the body, so I don't see where it matters what the half lives are. 
As AG said, most people take it and have no idea how it affects their bodies.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 15, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> T4 converts into T3 in the body, so I don't see where it matters what the half lives are.
> As AG said, most people take it and have no idea how it affects their bodies.



True T4 does convert into T3 in the body.  Cytomel (T3) has a shorter half life than Synthroid (T4) so cytomel clears out of the body faster than synthroid.  The shorter clearance time allows the natural thryoid production to begin sooner.  

The sad part is you are right, most people do not have any idea how synthroid and cytomel affects their bodies.  They have no idea that when you mess with one hormone it snowballs and affects a large number of other hormones.  They may feel great while taking it, but when they stop, thats when the hell begins.


----------



## the nut (Jun 15, 2006)

Ive taken t3/ clen/ eca stack a few times. The fat loss is incredible on this stack. I usaully run it fow 8 weeks at a time. The clen never effected my workouts. The only thing I didnt like was the catabolism. I like to take it with anavar, to hold onto the muscle. As far as post cycle recovery, I doubled my carb intake and that picked my metabolism right up. Make sure you pyramid up and down, you should be ok!


----------



## doeslayer (Jun 16, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Take it after your workout


Dont know if this is a joke or not mp, but clen has a 35 hr half life so this wouldnt make a difference.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> True T4 does convert into T3 in the body.  Cytomel (T3) has a shorter half life than Synthroid (T4) so cytomel clears out of the body faster than synthroid.  The shorter clearance time allows the natural thryoid production to begin sooner.
> 
> The sad part is you are right, most people do not have any idea how synthroid and cytomel affects their bodies.  They have no idea that when you mess with one hormone it snowballs and affects a large number of other hormones.  They may feel great while taking it, but when they stop, thats when the hell begins.


Yes but you still have active t4 in your system also. It's not going to convert at 100%


----------



## musclepump (Jun 16, 2006)

doeslayer said:
			
		

> Dont know if this is a joke or not mp, but clen has a 35 hr half life so this wouldnt make a difference.



Sure, but let's look at it: Halflife. That means it diminishes. I'd rather have it start right after and weaken by the time my next workout comes around than take it full on right before. So a difference, yes; a ton? Probably not.


----------

